
Eight New Startups Pop Out Of The LaunchBox - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/05/eight-new-startups-pop-out-of-the-launchbox/
======
tonystubblebine
This TechCrunch article was written by the founder of LaunchBox, making it
essentially a press release. When TechCrunch covers YCombinator demo day, they
send a reporter rather than asking PG to do a writeup.

~~~
raghus
I would actually enjoy reading a PG-written 1-2 sentence summary of every YC
startup on demo day.

------
cellis
Didn't JamLegend come out of LaunchBox? Edit: yes they did. So they have at
least one monster hit.

~~~
jimboyoungblood
Please define "monster hit"

~~~
cellis
Ok, enough-of-a-hit-to-make-every-founder-millionaires.

------
conorgil145
most of the company descriptions just sounded boring. I skimmed through most
of it and nothing popped out as "oh thats interesting, let me read more about
this startup" except for the one about self guided tours. I though that was
pretty cool. When I go to Europe I would love to have a self guided tour of
London or something. That would be great.

maybe they were just poor descriptions in general.....

